# Dahon Vitesse i7



## Smudge (17 Mar 2019)

Still looking for a reasonably inexpensive folder. Any thoughts about this model of Dahon ?
Mint cond one near me for sale, but i have no experience of the Nexus 7 hub and through googling i've found a few reliability issues with them.
Appreciate any advice from those with experience of Dahons and the Nexus 7... Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Mar 2019)

I bought a step through town bike with a Nexus 7 hub a few months ago and it's still performing perfectly. Was a few years old when I bought it (about four years) You can always find negative comments on most things but I think you'd be safe buying if it's mint and not too used.


----------



## Smudge (17 Mar 2019)

Well after googling new prices for this bike, how much !!.... i thought it was worth going to see it for its asking price of £250.
It was better than i expected, its like brand new. Not a mark or scratch anywhere. The bike had obviously only been used for a few miles then put in its bag and not used. Brake blocks have no wear at all.
Has mudguards, rack and a Selle Royal xsenium gel saddle and original saddle, i've put the original saddle back on because the Selle Royal weighed a lot. Also the bag and owners manual from when it was bought.
Rides really nice, with slick gears and very comfortable.
The head badge says Dahon 30th Anniversary, so must have been bought sometime after 2012.
Got it for £225, which i'm assuming is a good deal.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Mar 2019)

You got a good deal especially as it's about £900 less than a Brompton.
It's often through case that these folders are bought on a whim and hardly get used much, hence bargains can be had.
The Nexus gear hub is great, remember to stop pedalling momentarily between gears as you change up to get the smoothest shift.


----------



## Smudge (17 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> You got a good deal especially as it's about £900 less than a Brompton.
> It's often through case that these folders are bought on a whim and hardly get used much, hence bargains can be had.
> The Nexus gear hub is great, remember to stop pedalling momentarily between gears as you change up to get the smoothest shift.



It was a really nice old couple i bought it from. They both had disabilities, the guy had bought it for his wife, but she said she was too unsteady on it. Hence why it had hardly been used.


----------



## chriscross1966 (17 Mar 2019)

The Nexus 7 hub is likely to outlast the Dahon. The Dahon designs seem to eork well until they wear out. At that point they are frequently scrap as the part that has worn wont be replaceable. Whilst cheaper than a Brompton, the Brompton wearing parts are sacrificial and replaceable. If it has low miles and it's cheap then it will be a sensible buy, i echo the need to take the pedal pressure off when changing gear, but when something that isn't a normal bike bit breaks, it's pretty much scrap unless you are happy getting creative with frame parts


----------



## Smudge (17 Mar 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> The Nexus 7 hub is likely to outlast the Dahon. The Dahon designs seem to eork well until they wear out. At that point they are frequently scrap as the part that has worn wont be replaceable. Whilst cheaper than a Brompton, the Brompton wearing parts are sacrificial and replaceable. If it has low miles and it's cheap then it will be a sensible buy, i echo the need to take the pedal pressure off when changing gear, but when something that isn't a normal bike bit breaks, it's pretty much scrap unless you are happy getting creative with frame parts



This bike will probably get the least use out of all my bikes, hence why i didn't want to spend a lot. But there are times when only a folder will work for me, so i decided it was worth getting one. With the lesser use i'm not too concerned about non common parts breaking too soon..... and if they do, there's usually always a way of fixing something.
If i were to get a lot more use from a folder, i'd have probably splurged out for a Brompton. Never been sure about 16" wheels though, but i've never rode one so i cant say for certain.


----------



## StuAff (17 Mar 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> The Nexus 7 hub is likely to outlast the Dahon. The Dahon designs seem to eork well until they wear out. At that point they are frequently scrap as the part that has worn wont be replaceable. Whilst cheaper than a Brompton, the Brompton wearing parts are sacrificial and replaceable. If it has low miles and it's cheap then it will be a sensible buy, i echo the need to take the pedal pressure off when changing gear, but when something that isn't a normal bike bit breaks, it's pretty much scrap unless you are happy getting creative with frame parts


Now, as the owner of my third Dahon, I know exactly what you mean, but would qualify that remark. Dahon has, to put it mildly, a poor record of support for older models, particularly with frequent model changes, multiple changes of distributor. There have been more than a few issues with quality of the model-specific parts, that are of course the ones that are harder and/or more expensive to get hold of. My Jetstream XP- frame latch broke (replacement sourced by LBS from then distributor Fisher), and the (model-specific, but Cane Creek manufactured) rear shock stopped holding pressure. Cadenza- frame latch broke (replacement from Fisher, again). Chutney my Speed Pro TT- Henrik the first owner needed the frame replacing under warranty, then it needed a new crankset when I bought it as the left arm had got damaged (FSA set as per original fit bought without problems), and since I've had it the chain guide broke and I eventually got one from a German dealer because no UK dealers seemed to have them listed. Front (calliper) brake seized up and needed replacing a couple of times, but that's nothing Dahon-specific, I eventually got a new fork with V-brake mounts, which were a better option, when running 40mm tyres as I do, anyway.

The qualification: You can get hold of many parts for older models, though you might have to be look further afield- imports etc (eg this lot). CH White have the best selection I've seen in the UK, I've bought a few times from them over the years. A lot of Tern parts are interchangeable as well, which helps. Chutney now has a Tern fork (I had ummed and aahed about getting the Dahon one then they disappeared from sale), and it was a perfect fit. There are plenty of 80s and 90s Dahons in regular use to this day, let alone newer ones....


----------



## windmiller (20 Mar 2019)

That looks like a real bargain. Had a few Dahons and been pleased with them on the whole. Just have to make sure care is taken if they are folded/unfolded often as the cables can tend to be bent out of position and cause problems.


----------



## icowden (22 Mar 2019)

Looks good to me. My only tip would be to check the hinge joint fairly regularly as they can loosen a lot which leads to an increased risk of the hinge breaking. If you can, find a good local bike shop with experience of Dahon and don't let Evans anywhere near it 

(Evans have nearly killed me twice by doing stupid things - on 3 occassions I had to point out that if the hinge was so tight that the bike wouldn't fold then they were doing something wrong. "But the manual says it should be that tight...")


----------



## tds101 (14 Apr 2019)

Any updates? I personally regret not purchasing a Vitesse i7 myself,...ENJOY!!!


----------



## Smudge (14 Apr 2019)

tds101 said:


> Any updates? I personally regret not purchasing a Vitesse i7 myself,...ENJOY!!!



Yeah, i really like it and have used it more than i expected to. Its a really fun bike to ride, didn't think a 20" folder would fit me this well. Added some small bar ends that dont affect the fold and have given me an extra hand position.
One thing i'm thinking about is adding another clamp for the height adjustable handlebar post. The one clamp isn't enough to stop slight fore & aft movement, unless i tighten it so much i fear i might break it. The height this adjustable post needs for the fold, is ok for my ride height, so another clamp wouldn't be a problem.
Apart from this slight movement in the handlebar post, everything else about the bike is rock solid and seems well made. All in all, i'm very happy with it.


----------

